# Boca Burgers



## Sedagive (Aug 30, 2008)

My daughter has a 16 count box of these in the freezer and I decided to try some.  She usually microwaves her's, but I thought I'd try putting them in the toaster.  I toasted them twice, put them on buns with cheese, onions, lettuce and tomato, and I was really surprised at how delicious they were.  The toaster got them a little crunchy around the edges and they were very close in taste to a real hamburger.  I'm definitely going to try them again.


----------



## MostlyWater (Aug 30, 2008)

sauteed with onions and garlic, mushrooms  and oil is good too !!!


----------



## redkitty (Sep 3, 2008)

They are also great cooked then cut up in a salad.


----------



## elaine l (Sep 3, 2008)

Have you ever tried the black bean burgers by Morning Star?  Those are my favorite.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 3, 2008)

I bought Boca Burgers once & will never do so again.  While I LOVE garlic & add it to nearly everything, whatever type they use in Boca Burgers repeated on me for DAYS.  No thanks.  Not to mention if you think they're "healthy", think again & read the back of the box.  The sodium content, among other things, is through the roof.  You're better off with homemade burgers - any kind of burgers.


----------



## Treklady (Sep 5, 2008)

We love Boca Burgers. My daughter is a vegetarian and uses them frequently. I have 2 burger recipes I remember form days working at Denny's.

1) The Circle D Burger:
    Grilled onions
    2-3 strips of veggie bacon
    Slice of veggie cheddar cheese
    BBQ sauce (We have not tried this dish yet, for we no longer eat bottled BBQ sauce due to HFCS, so we wait until we find a good homemade BBQ sauce)
Serve like a regular burger and add any extras you deem necessary.

2) Burger Italiano:
    1 sandwich size slice of French bread, toasted
    Spaghetti sauce
    1 burger
    1 slice veggie mozzarella cheese
This is an open faced sandwich. Toast bread, lay cooked burger on bred, top with hot spaghetti sauce, then add cheese. Wow!


----------



## vyapti (Sep 5, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> I bought Boca Burgers once & will never do so again. While I LOVE garlic & add it to nearly everything, whatever type they use in Boca Burgers repeated on me for DAYS. No thanks. Not to mention if you think they're "healthy", think again & read the back of the box. The sodium content, among other things, is through the roof. You're better off with homemade burgers - any kind of burgers.


 
They are among the most processed things I've seen.  The ingredient lists are extensive and unpronouncable, and the salt contents is through the roof.  There are differnent brands and some are good and some, not so much.  Regardless, I tend to put them in the same category as fast food.


----------



## Lamb&Guinness (Sep 5, 2008)

I always cook boca burgers in a skillet with a little olive oil and a bunch 
of fresh ground black pepper.


----------

